# kde 3.2

## szaman

emergował ktoś nowe kde?

powoli się do tego przymierzam, i byłbym wdzięczny za jakieś wskazówki.

pozdrawiam!

----------

## no4b

Jest tu kilka opinii: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=132330

----------

## szaman

tak, juz czytałem. dzęki!

właśnie zacząłem emergować:

export LINGUAS="pl"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -b kde kde-i18n

czy to pójdzie?

czy powinienem wywalić poprzednią wersję kde?

----------

## _troll_

 *szaman wrote:*   

> tak, juz czytałem. dzęki!
> 
> właśnie zacząłem emergować:
> 
> export LINGUAS="pl"
> ...

 

nie musisz usuwac starej wersji (ja mam dwie i nie boli)

Mam inna ciekawostke. Dwa dni siedzialem z dzwiekiem probujac dojsc co sie zj***! Rozwiazanie z czesci anglojezycznej forum:

Nowy arts to straszna porazka [czytać: bug buga bugiem pogania]. Faktycznie wiekszosc userow traci dzwiek (nie bylem sam  :Smile:  ). Nalezy wylaczyc alse, skasowac plik /etc/asound.state (z zachowanymi ustawieniami glosnosci) i wlaczyc alse ponownie.

Czesci userom nowa konfuguracja (po restarcie asly) pomogla na tyle, ze mogli zaczac korzystac z KDE z dzwiekiem. No coz... u mnie to nie zadzialalo! Dalej nie mam pod KDE 3.2 dzwieku.

Bez dzwieku - bez KDE. Pomimo tego potrzymam jeszcze chwilowo swoje zdania z ostatnich dwoch dni - KDE 3.2 to naprawde mily wyrob i spory krok naprzod. Niestety przy okazji mam wrazenie, ze bardzo chcieli dotrzymac terminow wydania i wydali.... [podpisalem jakies zobowiazanie o nieprzeklinaniu na forum, wiec reszty musicie sie domyslec  :Wink:  ].

Gdyby ktos znal rozwiazanie, ktorego sie nie doszukalem - plz help! Na ten czas KDE 3.2 jest u mnie odstawione.

----------

## no4b

U mnie np nie ma problemow z alsa (z jadra 2.6.2 + patch z alsa z dnia 27.01.04) i arts 1.2.0. Dzialalo odrazu. Czasem przy starci wypisze mi o dziweki cpu overload, ale jednorazowo, a dziwiek i tak dziala.

----------

## Rayers

Witam, 

Przedstawię kompleksowe rozwiąznie dźwięku w KDE 3.2 Sam straciłem parę cennych dni na to by przywrócić go w moim "kochanym" KDE.

Po kolei:

Rozwiązanie to nie jest może najbardziej eleganckie ale działa. 

W moim przypadku (nie wiem jak w innych) dotyczy KDE 3.2 + arts + ALSA + VIA 83xx.

By przywrócić dzwięk należy :

1. Uruchomić alsamixer  i ustawić odpowiednio kanały (włączyć i ustawić głośność ):

MASTER

MASTER M

PCM

oraz - to BARDZO WAŻNE :

VIA DXS (prawie na końcu są) - na 100%

Następnie należy ustawić głośność w KMIX.

Teoretycznie już dzwięk się pojawi i nie będzie żadnych crashy. Niemniej pojawia się kolejny problem - mianowicie po wyjściu z ALSAMIXER i zrestartowaniu komputera - MIXER nie pamięta ustawień !!!. Dziwne ale tak to jest. By to zmienić należy :

Po ustawieniach właściwych w ALSAMIXER zrobić :

alsactl store

By ustawienia były zaczytywane po restarcie warto zrobić w katalogu domowym KDE (w moim przypadku jest to .kde3.2/Autostart) skrypt z prawami wykonywania o np. nazwie alsowanie (tak sobie to nazwałem) zawierający :

#!/bin/bash

 alsactl restore

Teraz po restarcie komputera dzwięk będzie dostępny w KDE.

To wszystko.

IMHO dziwne rzeczy z tym dzwiękiem.  Z początku myślałem że to dotyczy wersji alfa, potem beta, potem ze jest juz RC1 więc pewnie w pełnej to usuną... Niestety chyba nie.

Pozdrawiam i mam nadzieję że komuś to pomoże.

----------

## szaman

no. kde sie skompilowało.

zadnych bledow.

arts dziala, ale xmms na arts juz nie.

segv :(

probowalem upgrade xmms-arts do 0.6.0, ale dalej segmentation vault :(

mial ktos takie problemy?

----------

## Rayers

 *szaman wrote:*   

> no. kde sie skompilowało.
> 
> zadnych bledow.
> 
> arts dziala, ale xmms na arts juz nie.
> ...

 

przestaw wtyczke w xmms (wtyczka wyjsciowa) na 1.2.8 wtyczka wyjsciowa ALSA (libALSA.so).

U mnie jak zmienilem zaczelo dzialac.

Pozdr.

----------

## matofesi

A ja mam problem z innej beczki - może ktoś też na to trafił.

Chodzi mianowicie o KDMa w nowym kde. Wygląda na to, że coś chyba jest z nim nie tak, bo po jego starcie Xy się zapuszczają, pokazuje się okienko logowania i teoretycznie wszystko działa oprócz tego, że nie działa klawiatura. Mogę sobie kliknąć usera z listy ale nie mogę wpisać hasła. W logu pojawia się coś na temat "Xkbd events temporary not available" czy jakoś podobnie i tyle. Przeglądałem bugzillę KDE - ktoś już zgłosił taki błąd więc się dopisałem, że u mnie jest tak samo i na tym się skończyło. Żadnej reakcji a KDM dalej nie działa. 

Doszukałem, że przyczyną może być jakaś niezgodność w konfiguracji kdma między poprzednią wersją a 3.2, ale u mnie dzieje się tak również na maszynie, gdzie kde-3.2.0 jest pierwszą instalowaną wersją KDE. No i sugerowane rozwiązania (jakieś magiczne odpalanie kdm_config itp.) nie załatwiły sprawy.

Może ktoś się z czymś takim spotkał i będzie wiedział z czym to jeść.

M.

PS. Oczywiście KDM z 3.1.x działał i działa bez najmniejszych problemów.

----------

